# Daisy & Jess holiday in Wales



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

the holiday to Wales was a great success here are a few pics of many, i will make an album at some point . The place we stopped at was perfect for dogs and Liz the lady who owned it couldnt have been more helpfull offering advice on good places to visit with the dogs,








The day we arrived was lovely and the girls soon settled themselves in .







Kyle with Jess on pembury beach ,perfect for dogs to mooch on and deserted most of the time its a Ministry of defence area and during the day its a firing range so access is only of a weekend or after 4.30 pm.







Jessie on Manorbier beach after being swallowed by a wave she popped up with a mouth full of sea weed lol







Daisy and jess giving it large on Pendine beach.







Out side the converted stables that was our home for the week .


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Lovely pictures, looks like you had a great holiday, dogs included!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Great pics! Looks like you all had fun!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

wow that looked lovely, great for your dogs! Love it when i see pics of labs around water =]


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ive uploaded an album for anyone wanting to look through some of our dog related holiday snaps from wales , I can highly recomend where we went to as the ultimate in dog friendly accomadation .


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

andrea, they are great pics....dogs look so happy dont they, ur sons a lovely looking lad  gonna break some hearts wen he is older.

it does look like a great place to take the family...maybe one day aye )


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Its not too expensive if you can go out of school time and she will let you go for long weekends if a whole week isnt already booked . we will go back next year the cottage may not be the height of interior design but with some people taking 9 dogs with em its gonna be basic but the views are stunning . Thanks loe Kyle is a bit of a looker and he is just starting to know it lol .


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

What great photos, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

It looks fantastic.
You have a lovely family, and you all look as if you were having a great time.


----------



## Joliefemm (Sep 1, 2008)

The pics of your Labbie carrying around a large stick is so appropriate  I don't get the fascination of Labs with sticks, but if it makes them happy .........


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

You have got some amazing photos, are you a photographer? If not you definitely have a talent 

Love the pic of Daisey & Jess lay on their backs in bed


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

gillieworm said:


> You have got some amazing photos, are you a photographer? If not you definitely have a talent
> 
> Love the pic of Daisey & Jess lay on their backs in bed


Thanx Gillie, i cant take merrit for all the photos they are a mix of mine and the O/H he took his on his camera phone really good camera on it . he has an eye for the more arty shots i just went for comedy value and got some good shots in the process lol . The pic of them on the bed in the holiday cottage was not staged they really did take them selves off and got cosy on the bed lol .


----------

